# New Archery Web Site-Browning Illusion, Reflex, PSE, Summit Stands



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Any Opinions Would Be Appreciated*

If any one has any opinions on website, such as organization, security, adding items please email or put in this thread. Also if anyone needs any items not listed let me know, I am here to serve your archery needs

thanks


----------



## 4 Way Shooter (Apr 11, 2005)

*pm*

Just sent you one.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

WebSite looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thanks For the Post*

I am glad you like it. I hope that more people get interested and find something they need. I can get pretty much anything, Thanks


----------



## packercreek (Jun 20, 2005)

*Bow Packer's??*

Check out the email I sent you about carrying Packer Creek products!
www.packercreek.com


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Take a Look-Browning Illusion*

Check out these great prices on the new Browning Illusion, best price anywhere


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

"Our prices are lower than any other major competitor on the web, guranteed."
You have a little spelling mistake right on the front page. As far as I can tell most everything looks pretty good.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Washi said:


> "Our prices are lower than any other major competitor on the web, guranteed."
> You have a little spelling mistake right on the front page. As far as I can tell most everything looks pretty good.


Thanks for the correction, I wish the site builder had spell check. :smile:


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Turbo Nocks 10% discount ends Aug 31st Hurry*

Check out www.indiancreekoutdoors.com, this month only 10% discount on turbo knocks


----------



## Colin Giersberg (Dec 21, 2004)

Is this internet sales only or can you walk in to shop. If you can walk in, then I would suggest a map showing your location.
Regards, Colin


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will add one ASAP,


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Colin Giersberg said:


> Is this internet sales only or can you walk in to shop. If you can walk in, then I would suggest a map showing your location.
> Regards, Colin


Added, any more suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

bry2476 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will add one ASAP,


Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

The CUDDEBACK on the sight is $90.00 more than i paid for mine :mg:


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Camera*



jsasker said:


> The CUDDEBACK on the sight is $90.00 more than i paid for mine :mg:


Thanks for the price check on the camera. I wish that I could sell them cheaper but my supplier is not very competitive, I am looking at a new supplier and hopefully will be able to get different brands and better prices

Bryan


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Come look at my site


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Looking for some new customers


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Check Out Our New Logo*

Come check out our new logo. We are continuing to make improvements. Try us out.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Just Became A Diamond Dealer Check Out Turkey Packages*

Check out the new Diamond Line of bows. Just became a dealer. I shot them at the ATA show and was very impressed. 
http://indiancreekoutdoors.com/diamond_liberty.html

Also check out the new Browning Illusion 06, I have also added a great package deal for that bow.
http://www.indiancreekoutdoors.com/browning_illusion_package.html

More great packages to come!!!

Turkey Season is just around the corner. I have come up with some great turkey packages. Check them out also

http://www.indiancreekoutdoors.com/gobbler_package.html


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------

